# 99 v-10 question



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm going to be in the market for a truck in the next few weeks, it will be used for plowing in the winter and daily driving any other time. I will be pulling a 26 ft travel trailer 2 or 3 times a year

I found a 99 extended cab f-250 v-10 auto 4x4 with 140,000 miles at a used car lot and I ran the car fax and its clean

The truck appears to be in good shape no major dents or dings and it has brand new BFG A/T on it

I have not heard it run yet, but for there asking price of $8500 Would that be a good deal, even if I have to do some work to it if needed Like exhaust studs and such

I would have a plow installed since there isn't one on there now (Idea's?)
Thanks in advance


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

remmers;609773 said:


> I'm going to be in the market for a truck in the next few weeks, it will be used for plowing in the winter and daily driving any other time. I will be pulling a 26 ft travel trailer 2 or 3 times a year
> 
> I found a 99 extended cab f-250 v-10 auto 4x4 with 140,000 miles at a used car lot and I ran the car fax and its clean
> 
> ...


V-10 will be just fine. I had a 99' with V-10 before I was smart enough to get a diesel and it pulled my skidloader and 34' travel trailer very well. To be honest though I think you could find a better deal or get them down to about 7K. My buddy just bought a 99' crewcab it was spotless, and I mean spotless with 80K miles on it with a V-10 for $8900


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

My buddy just bought a 1999 F350 extended cab lariat V10 w/ 53000 miles for $8,000.

You should be able to get a much better price! Start at 5k and go from there!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Walk away a few times and they will come down on price. The v10 is like poison to a sale right now. The 140K is another leverage point.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I had the same truck. Ran a Sno-Way V on mine and loved it. Price is high tho.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

First of all, why would you want a V10 for 360 day a year driving, and for towing only 5 days? Thats nuts. Second of all, the price is way too high. Get a diesel if you are concerned with towing, but def not a V10 for 3-5 days a year.....


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

My brother in law picked up a 2000 crew v-10 with 36000 for six grand.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Gicon;610512 said:


> First of all, why would you want a V10 for 360 day a year driving, and for towing only 5 days? Thats nuts. Second of all, the price is way too high. Get a diesel if you are concerned with towing, but def not a V10 for 3-5 days a year.....


The V-10 gets just as good if not better MPG's then the 5.4


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

hydro_37;610601 said:


> The V-10 gets just as good if not better MPG's then the 5.4


That is a completely false statement my friend. I have owned and driven both. You cant possibly honestly think that a V8 and a V10 engine get the same gas mileage......


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I fully agree, I have a V10 there a good truck


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Gicon;610604 said:


> That is a completely false statement my friend. I have owned and driven both. You cant possibly honestly think that a V8 and a V10 engine get the same gas mileage......


I would to beg to differ as well, I have owned both and the 5.4 got about .5-1 mpg better, hook a trailer to the back or put a 1000# in the back and the V-10 SMOKES a 5.4! 5.4's are for 1/2 tons. get a V-10, Your check book will thank you when plowing and pulling


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

PDQ Pete;610558 said:


> My brother in law picked up a 2000 crew v-10 with 36000 for six grand.


Holy crap! nice find, your brother in law stole that truck, he didn't by it!


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i wouldnt get the 5.4L engine. they dont have the grunt that the v-10 offers. the v-10 is a better engine with less problems. and the miles difference is going to be very min, as long as you dont have a crazy heavy foot. get the v-10, gas is dropping anyways.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

the V-10's are good and pull very well. I would not be happy with the 140K at that price.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Gicon;610604 said:


> That is a completely false statement my friend. I have owned and driven both. You cant possibly honestly think that a V8 and a V10 engine get the same gas mileage......


If you consider 1/2 a MPG "better" then go for it.  I will GLADLY give up the "maybe" 1 gallon difference for the power gains.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

you have to work that 5.4 so hard the mpg goes to crap. i have a friend who has a f250 crew 4x4 5.4 and it really has to work to move that heavy truck and a trailer (light bumper pull trailer)


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

just picked up an 02 F350 with 64k for $8,500. you should be able to get that truck for 5-6k. I have 3 V10's and they are by far better for just everyday driving, plowing, and pulling than the 5.4


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

i have a v-10 and i get 14 mpgs and i have talked to a couple people that have 5.4s and they hate them and get horrible millage dont waste your time with a ford mistake like the 5.4 in a 3/4 ton get a v-10 or a diesel but that is a high price. the v-10s have so much snot its not even funny they pull hard and are a hell of a truck


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

I have been looking around and these v-10 are all over $11,000 and they all have 120,000+ miles

I would think they would be alot cheaper, but not here in se mi

When I get ready to buy a truck, I am going to go with the v-10, but these prices are killing me, when you guys are saying that $8500 is high. Where else should i look besides craigslist and autotrader??


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Check a dealers lot. They are giving the V-10's away. May check Ebay too.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

I found a 2002 extended cab with a 8' western ultra mount and a western 100 tailgate spreader with 85,000 miles 4x4 with a v-10 xlt Private owner wants $13,500 Do you think that a offer of $12,000 would be fair?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sounds fair but I would defiantaly check the frame for rust because it was a salt truck. JMO


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

nice truck. any more pics?


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

bosslover;612877 said:


> i have a v-10 and i get 14 mpgs and i have talked to a couple people that have 5.4s and they hate them and get horrible millage dont waste your time with a ford mistake like the 5.4 in a 3/4 ton get a v-10 or a diesel but that is a high price. the v-10s have so much snot its not even funny they pull hard and are a hell of a truck


how do you get 14 mpg? i can only get 12 in mine.


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

i get 14 with mine becuase i have the six speed manual and i usually dont drive to hard


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

99 extended cab f-250 v-10 auto 4x4 with 140,000 miles at a used car lot and I ran the car fax and its clean

The truck appears to be in good shape no major dents or dings and it has brand new BFG A/T on it

I have not heard it run yet, but for there asking price of $8500 Would that be a good deal, even if I have to do some work to it if needed Like exhaust studs and such


Well I went and looked at again today but they were closed so I couldn't here it run. They body is in great shape and there in almost no rust on the under side. The only thing I could see that it would need is a muffler(small hole)

The inside(interior) is leather and its a lariet

Bed liner and grill mounted piaa fog lights

If I take it town the road to the ford dealer and have it looked over, do you think it would be a good plow truck? Im trying to not break the bank and this is the cheapest I have found for a v-10 around here, that doesnt look like it was taken from a junk yard

Anything I should look for in the 99 model that would scream "dont buy or big issues"

Thanks

Rich


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Find out if and when the plugs and boots were changed. Check exhaust manifold bolts.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

hydro_37;615009 said:


> Find out if and when the plugs and boots were changed. Check exhaust manifold bolts.


If I take it to the ford dealer for a inspection before I offer to buy it, would they be able to tell me about the plugs and exhaust bolts( by inspecting) If the bolts are bad, how much would I shave off the price?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Are the maintainence records available? A dealer will probabily just pull a plug to see how bad they are. The 99 and early 2000's have been known to spit a plug if they are not maintained correctly. Not a big deal but there are a few around that have spit plugs. The exhaust studs vary on price to fix (some you can get out w/o alot of trouble and others require a ton of labor to get out).


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

TO ALL U V10 HATTERS OUT THERE CHECK THIS OUT:
I own a 99 f350 v10,120k, its got a 6inch lift w/ 35's and 4:56 gears i get 17mpg on highway and 8-10 around town.. SO WHY GET A DIESEL??? U WOULD have 2 spend 5k more to get a diesel when the cost of diesel is 1.00more per gal,and if you get a powerstroke diesel plan getting 10-15mpg at best and plan on spending $$$ to fix it, better off with the V10! proven reliable! 
just my 2 cents since i own both a dodge and a ford!


----------



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would get the V10 I have heard good things about them. We have 2 Diesels and yes they have a lot of power but what you need to factor in is the maintance cost of a diesel it is a lot more then a gasser. plus fuel cost more money... also my gradfather drives our 6.0L psd and he is getting 11mpg and well he drives like a grandpa... The 5.4s are 3 of my friends have them in there f250's and one in a F350 they all see about 10mpgs or less and the motor has to work to get that truck going empty....


----------



## Dennisthe (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a 99 F250 SC Lariat 4x4 with a V-10 that I ordered new. I've been able to baby 15 mpg on the highway a couple of times though 12.5 to 13 is the real avg. I had a friend that bought a 99 with the 5.4 and it turned out he got less mpg and of course not the grunt of the V-10. I considered the diesel but the numbers didn't work and really still don't considering the extra initial cost, maintenance, and higher cost for the fuel. Mine did spit two plugs out 6 months apart, both were the most rear plugs and most difficult to repair too. Other than that and the fact that both rear bottom leaf springs cracked, shocks leaked, the undercarriage rusted bigtime, I've had an electrical gremlin with the lights, and the factory Steeltech tires suck, I really like my truck. 

The price seems high for the truck you are looking at as well as the high mileage. Make a lowball offer


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

i will sell you mine. 2000 f350, dully, 9ft dump bed with drop sides, v10 70k miles, with 8.5' western plow and salt spreader. new fuel pump, new brakes, new manifolds, etc.

under 15,000


----------

